# Awesome BIG Rainier Beer Blob Top Bottle!! Date?



## Coca-Cola (Dec 5, 2020)

I found this at an antique store. It is an 11 inch Rainier Beer blob top bottle. I can't find another online as big as this one. From what I can gather online this dates to the 1880s? or 1890s? Any info on this?


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m pretty sure the 19 stands for 1919, but I could be wrong


----------



## Coca-Cola (Dec 5, 2020)

That's what I was thinking but I read online that the   Streator _Bottle_ & Glass _Company_  was around from 1881-1905....


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 5, 2020)

my brewery book sez the brewery was around from 1906-1915. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice.  Wish I could run across bottles like that at antique stores.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 6, 2020)

Several variations possible from this company.  Currently there is an upswing in the demand for bottles from this company with nearly all the examples showing up on feeBay selling for decent prices.  I think they are a good looking embossed beer.  Here is a link to a lot of the variations that I have seen.





						SEATTLE BREWING & MALTING COMPANY / RAINIER BEER
					






					brucemobley.com


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2020)

Coca-Cola said:


> That's what I was thinking but I read online that the   Streator _Bottle_ & Glass _Company_  was around from 1881-1905....


This is correct. Streator Bottle and Glass Co. liquidated in 1905.


----------



## falls (Dec 26, 2020)

19 IS JUST A MOLD NUMBER.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

Coca-Cola said:


> I found this at an antique store. It is an 11 inch Rainier Beer blob top bottle. I can't find another online as big as this one. From what I can gather online this dates to the 1880s? or 1890s? Any info on this?
> 
> View attachment 215171View attachment 215172View attachment 215173View attachment 215174View attachment 215175


 very nice blob top beautiful amber color nice color piece keep on digging those buddy you doing good looks like you got some nice honey amber in there too sweet


----------

